# Ctec permanent wiring



## rockindave (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello motorhomeworld, Can someone help me with the definitive method of wiring in aCtec charger in addition to the standard Electroboc of my Hymer E690. Ihave two 100amp Elecsol batteries and at present I have connected the direct connectors of the Ctec to the first battery which is linked +to+ and - to- with the other battery. The electrobloc is linked to the same terminals.[The van is linked to the mains when not in use.font=Arial] [/font]


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

Why are you wanting to connect the ctek charger as well as the electroblock? and which model of ctek have you got?

dave


----------



## rockindave (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Disco dave ,Iwonder if we are actually related? The model is XS 7000 and I was a bit wary of making any changes to the Electobloc wiring as it is all Germanspeak and has been working fine . Iwas on the showground at the Lincoln show and the weather being on the inclement side was doing the tv on the battery with gay abandon. As soon as the blown air came in to play,it was game set and match. I've got a built in generator so it didn,t cause too much of a problem, but I was surprised at how soon the 2xElecsol 100s ran down and I thought I would try the Ctec that I had bought earlier as the next plan of attack. :?


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

As you described in the your original post should be fine, although i'm not sure if the extra charger will have an adverse affect on the electro block. 

are both batteries topped up and holding charge well? I would say that it sounds a little odd that two of them don't last very long.


----------



## rockindave (Sep 28, 2010)

They seem to both be fine , I think it's probably just the ammount of juice the blown air uses up. Thanks for  the interest.


----------

